# AppStore Apps expensive



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I am finding alot of these apps in AppStore are way to expensive for what they are. And without the ability to demo the app there can be alot money down the drain.

Super Monkey Ball can be fun but $10? Does anyone else think that is expensive? Even other apps are over priced for what they are.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Super Monkey Ball has over 100 levels!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Would be nice to trial these and I think this will come via "limited level" free apps that have full counterparts (at a price). This is a market though and it will be interesting to see how the prices change over time. It's certainly not the old Apple iTunes pricing philosophy. The App Store appears to be a big success and will suck in/attract a lot of cool new ideas from garageband developers.


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

_« Sapristi, quand même!*»_ 
Somebody is spending time and money developping these apps. What, they should be free or $0.99? Even Netter's anatomic charts are only 40$. Wow, try to buy a book with similar content and portability... (shutt.... we don't want these folks to raise their prices. Do we ?!)


----------



## Crunch (Jul 4, 2008)

Are you kidding me? I almost wept :-( when I saw these little apps running on my iPod Touch...so creative...brings a HUGE amount of functionality to the iPhone/iPod Touch. It's entire package is so seemless...you're not just paying for the app you're paying for the convenience of being able to have that app now while you're walking around.

Granted, I can see my iTunes filling up with a bunch of apps I may use once and never use again but at $0.99 it's worth it if it brings you what you need for that moment in time. And time is money...I try to break down all my time into money...it really puts things into perspective.

I agree about demos. The iPhone SDK program that let's you interact with a virtual iPhone should be packaged up as it's own little program for demoing iPhone apps. It would be good if it could be put on an interactive website.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

A great deal of effort goes into some of these apps. I will gladly pay for someone's time.

No, they aren't expensive at all.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

If a song, which also requires a great deal of creativity, sweat, time, and expense, can be sold for 99¢, then I think these phone apps should be similarly priced. The comments that I've heard is that many apps that used to be free are starting to turn into thinly disguised gouging, which ultimately will just lead to piracy. 

Keep it real, developers! A little bit is better than nada.


----------



## alef0 (Jun 30, 2008)

*You must be joking*

Take a look at handango.com for windows mobile software and compare.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> If a song, which also requires a great deal of creativity, sweat, time, and expense, can be sold for 99¢, then I think these phone apps should be similarly priced.


I'd argue the amount of effort that goes into an application is more comparable to the amount of effort that goes into an album, not a song.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

jfpoole said:


> I'd argue the amount of effort that goes into an application is more comparable to the amount of effort that goes into an album, not a song.


Agreed. $10 is cheap. Half the price of a movie with x20 the usability. I might not agree that _ALL_ apps should be priced at $10, but IMO they are worth $10 if they are worth a penny.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Whatever the market will bear, I suppose. Some people who loved the original piano app (iAno) which was free are not keen on the new version for $6 even if it has more features. Only one and a half stars on the iTunes Store. That's not going to sell many copies. IMHO.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I find some of them are overpriced for what they are, while others are worth every penny at $10.. depends on the app.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I found an app that turns my iPhone into a voice recorder for interviews, it's a gem and it only costs 99 cents (making it a steal) and adding to the functionality of my iPhone.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

The great thing about it, is that it's a free market, with a ridiculously low entry point. I think you'll find prices will be about as low as they can and still have developers bother spending the time doing it.

Really, I hate to compare the iTunes App store to a game, but if anyone has ever played a game like WoW, the Auction House there is very similar in ease of use, ease of entry and a flood of people selling the same or similar products.

Truly unique applications that take time to develop will get more of a premium price, but its hard to justify spending $10 on a "to-do" app, when there were 4 others on the store that were absolutely free. It's these market forces that will equalize prices.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> If a song, which also requires a great deal of creativity, sweat, time, and expense, can be sold for 99¢, then I think these phone apps should be similarly priced.


Yeah, I suppose I agree, however... one of the greatest albums I have ever heard took SEVEN YEARS ...


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow! I can't believe I'm actually seeing a thread like this on here. Leave it up to us Canadians to be the first to bring this up eh?:lmao: 

I will say what I have said in the past, and I hope it helps those that complain about any prices on the AppStore.

The iPhone by itself will not go far just on the hardware alone. If that's all Apple had planned was making another cell phone, then we wouldn't be using or seeing an iPhone from Apple. The iPhone depends heavily and if not all on software, that's it! Without software you don't have a device like the iPhone. The software that developers have developed and will develop and will continue to develop for the iPhone device, will transform the iPhone into something else further into the near future. This is what Apple is hoping will happen and if my predictions are true, this is the strategy that Apple will use against RIM and its devices and any other competitor out there. 

The iPhone depends on software developers, remember that, embrace it, etch it in your brain. If a developer charges $10 and you think it is worth it, then buy it. Support that developer. In order for the iPhone to be a success and whatever else this device could transform into later on, the software must be purchased or used by its users. 

We are very lucky not to be paying for full prices when it comes to Super Monkey Ball as an example. How would everyone feel like paying $59.99 retail? Or whatever it could cost for a Sony PSP or a Nintendo DS? 

The point is, we saw the cost upfront before the launch of the AppStore, this should not come to be some sort of surprise. I didn't even expect to see FREE apps in the store. The future of the iPhone and future devices will depend heavily on the software. We need to support these developers in order to move ahead. If you expect to pay for everything as FREE, then you might as well start thinking of switching over to another device in the future.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Elric said:


> Yeah, I suppose I agree, however... one of the greatest albums I have ever heard took SEVEN YEARS ...


You can't just leave me hanging like that. Not nice.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

darkscot said:


> You can't just leave me hanging like that. Not nice.


LOL sorry, The Eels-Blinking Lights and Other Revelations. It's a 2 CD set. Very beautiful, very emotional, still some funk... yeah the EELS, remember Novacain for the Soul? yeah I hated that song, but the Eels are my all time favourite band, they surpassed Pink Floyd.... As Pete Townshend (of the Who) said once, "they are one of the very few bands that can have great music and deep lyrics".

Fun Link!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MacGYVER said:


> Wow! I can't believe I'm actually seeing a thread like this on here. Leave it up to us Canadians to be the first to bring this up eh?:lmao:
> 
> I will say what I have said in the past, and I hope it helps those that complain about any prices on the AppStore.
> 
> ...


Well, when you put it that way…I guess it's kind of like shareware, except the donation part isn't optional. I support the programmers! BTW, SweetMidiX is a great cheap program for remixing MIDI files on OS X if anyone's interested.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

I actually think that the prices are kinda *low*. Of course some things are $0.99 and are way overpriced at that, but I thought the pricing for "high-end" games (like MonkeyBall and Spore) was going to be $19.99 - $24.99. Which, for the record, I would have considered high but most things seem to cost more than I expect. ;-) At $9.99 for that caliber of game, I think that's entirely reasonable.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

It never ceases to amaze me that no matter how something is priced, there is always going to be someone bitching about the price being too high for what you get.

I agree it'd be nice to demo the apps though.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

PosterBoy said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that no matter how something is priced, there is always going to be someone bitching about the price being too high for what you get.


You're new here, aren't you?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> Super Monkey Ball has over 100 levels!


That's true, to me, that justifies the cost. It's a good game and it's worth it.

But you're right, some apps (I think I saw one for $19.99?!?) are a little over priced.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, the days of $1.50 cell phone games are over. The average price for games of moto's is like $7 these days so I guess it isn't that bad...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MacGYVER said:


> Wow! I can't believe I'm actually seeing a thread like this on here. Leave it up to us Canadians to be the first to bring this up eh?:lmao:
> 
> I will say what I have said in the past, and I hope it helps those that complain about any prices on the AppStore.
> 
> ...


I am a programmer and as one, yes I like it when people purchase my software. I like to make money to. :greedy: I am not looking for free apps, I am looking for value. I am looking to try them before paying the hefty fee for some of them. Some of the apps look interesting but without some way of trying it first I find it hard to pay some of the prices.

Some of the apps I have seen are not worth the money they are asking for. Maybe I should create a list when I have time.

Now I know that for some apps like the games you mention would not be cool to pay $59.99, and I guess I should not have picked on Super Monkey Ball but that game is established. We all know what it is and what we are paying for. 

But others apps come on.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> I am a programmer and as one, yes I like it when people purchase my software. I like to make money to. :greedy: I am not looking for free apps, I am looking for value. I am looking to try them before paying the hefty fee for some of them. Some of the apps look interesting but without some way of trying it first I find it hard to pay some of the prices.
> 
> Some of the apps I have seen are not worth the money they are asking for. Maybe I should create a list when I have time.
> 
> ...


You'd think that there would be trials on a phone like this. 

I've encountered a few apps that weren't worth my time downloading them. Luckily, it's very easy to delete them (as opposed to some phones that you have to go through the whole "uninstall" process)


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

jfpoole said:


> You're new here, aren't you?


No, I'm insane. I looked it up. You know, examining the same situation over and over and expecting a different result?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Try YouTubing video clips for things you might be interested in. I've watched a few demo's for games that way to see which I may want to purchase...its less then ideal but at least you get some idea of what to expect.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I suggest the Pianist app, it's pretty cool. I don't know that it's worth 5.99 or whatever I bought it for but it's fun to play with.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

PosterBoy said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that no matter how something is priced, there is always going to be someone bitching about the price being too high for what you get.


Is that not how we got $30 for 6GB?

And I am not bitching!! tptptptp :lmao: 

I think the most important thing for me would be to demo the app, that's all. Look at uPhone, he mentioned that he purchased an app then because it was a waste of time he deleted it.  What a waste of money.

I am thinking of building my own app now, I have some ideas, jsut have to put them down into code.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Is that not how we got $30 for 6GB?
> 
> And I am not bitching!! tptptptp :lmao:
> 
> ...


Actually, the ones I deleted were free, but for the sake of making a point we can pretend I paid $9.99 :lmao:

Joker, by the way, if you're making an app, I'm on the beta testing team. Got that? And I get it free. Ok?


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

In general, you should feel you're getting the value for what you spend. To that extent, suggesting that a trial or preview be available is not an unfair comment.
There is a significant price variance in the store and the common denominator seems to be to exploit the mass excitement over the initial iphone purchase - there is little rationalization of a pricing structure, product portfolio, positioning, company history or standard go to market.
For $2.99 apps - that's not a big deal, but the higher value apps should be able to state and defend a reasonable value proposition.

The lack of that makes me uncomfortable with the spend on more expensive apps.

I need to be able to differentiate as a discriminating and intelligent consumer as to what I'm buying.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

RISCHead said:


> In general, you should feel you're getting the value for what you spend. To that extent, suggesting that a trial or preview be available is not an unfair comment.
> There is a significant price variance in the store and the common denominator seems to be to exploit the mass excitement over the initial iphone purchase - there is little rationalization of a pricing structure, product portfolio, positioning, company history or standard go to market.
> For $2.99 apps - that's not a big deal, but the higher value apps should be able to state and defend a reasonable value proposition.
> 
> ...


Exactly. That's what I wanted to say. Thank You.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Actually, the ones I deleted were free, but for the sake of making a point we can pretend I paid $9.99 :lmao:


Oh I thought you paid for them. But lets pretend.  



uPhone said:


> Joker, by the way, if you're making an app, I'm on the beta testing team. Got that? And I get it free. Ok?


Okee Dokee.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Super Monkey Ball can be fun but $10? Does anyone else think that is expensive? Even other apps are over priced for what they are.


For what Super Monkey Ball is, I think it is worth the 10$. But I can argue that Ms Pac Man for 10$ is overpriced...


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

meall said:


> For what Super Monkey Ball is, I think it is worth the 10$. But I can argue that Ms Pac Man for 10$ is overpriced...


Plus, 

Super Monkey Ball has the most catchy song on it! It's been in my head alllllll day!

"DO... do do do... ohhhhhhh... DO..... do do do..... oohhhhhh" :lmao:


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> If a song, which also requires a great deal of creativity, sweat, time, and expense, can be sold for 99¢, then I think these phone apps should be similarly priced. The comments that I've heard is that many apps that used to be free are starting to turn into thinly disguised gouging, which ultimately will just lead to piracy.
> 
> Keep it real, developers! A little bit is better than nada.


Well if I have to pay $99 to Apple and spend months developing an application why should I sell it for practically nothing? You should try developing an app yourself and see if you want to sell it for $2 if it is somewhat complicated. 

Some things that are simple don't take much time to write and probably would sell in large volume. 

I can't believe how people are being so cheap with complaining about apps while they go load $100 worth of gas into their truck or spending $1.50 per cup(or $30-$40+ per month) of Tim Hortons coffee but think something that someone actually worked for months on is worth so little.


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

Well put CaptainCode!


----------

